

Ask YC: Know any tools that help facilitate MySQL to Postgres migration?  - jamongkad

Hey guys,
I've been pondering on migrating our web app's current database from MySQL to Postgres. We still have a small pool of users for the mean time so I decided that the migration won't be as painful. A cursory google search did not yield the results I was looking for. What tools do you guys recommend to help facilitate our move from MySQL to Postgres? Thanks!
======
hapless
The postgresql contrib stuff used to include My2Pg.pl. It's never enough to
finish the job for you, but it at least gets you started. (e.g. converts
autoincrement to sequences.)

Any conversion process is going to involve a lot of hand-tuning.

~~~
jamongkad
Yikes I've had that suspicion for a long time. I'm going to have to weigh the
amount of downtime I will incur with this migration. Thank you

